# Suppa Hot Fire! The SBDC051 and SBDC053 sold out quick!



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

These modern 62-Mas watches just released today are already gone! Talk about anticipation. 

Anyone get a hold of one? 

I was lucky to get two for gifts. One for myself and the other for my bro. Bday gifts for the both of us. :-!

I'll post pics when they arrive.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I did got a 53 on the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> I did got a 53 on the way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was torn between the two. I saw a review and the person said the blue looked gorgeous at Basal. I went with the traditional and got the 51.

Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a 53 on order as well. I'd prefer the bracelet that comes with the 51 over the rubber strap, but I don't want another black diver.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

How much did you guys pay and where did you purchase ?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

watchguy72 said:


> How much did you guys pay and where did you purchase ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Officially released yesterday, available from many Japanese auction Web sites. They are selling like hot cakes though, but the stock gets dynamically replenished.

Cheapest I found was 79k Yen or ~US$720 for 051 (black on bracelet) and 65k Yen ~US$590 for the 053 (blue on rubber).

I am sitting this one out. Waiting for initial Japanese-collector euphoria to subside a little, no rush in my case. 3 months from now we should start seeing a release of International versions SPB051/053. That would put some additional pressure on Japanese models pricing, too.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

watchguy72 said:


> How much did you guys pay and where did you purchase ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I purchased mine from chinowatch. They have the SBDC051 for $758 and SBDC053 for $599. They are currently sold out of the 051 though.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> Officially released yesterday, available from many Japanese auction Web sites. They are selling like hot cakes though, but the stock gets dynamically replenished.
> 
> Cheapest I found was 79k Yen or ~US$720 for 051 (black on bracelet) and 65k Yen ~US$590 for the 053 (blue on rubber).
> 
> I am sitting this one out. Waiting for initial Japanese-collector euphoria to subside a little, no rush in my case. 3 months from now we should start seeing a release of International versions SPB051/053. That would put some additional pressure on Japanese models pricing, too.


Good logic and thinking. Will most likely do the same.

In the meantime, waiting patiently for those first unboxing videos and photos!


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the response guys. Greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I would like to get the blue on bracelet, stupid that only the black one comes with it


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> I would like to get the blue on bracelet, stupid that only the black one comes with it


Strange Seiko made that decision with these two, isn't it?

Normally black face comes with a rubber strap and blue dial/face comes with the bracelet. I guess you can always go for an additional strap/bracelet as a spare...or even better - get both 051 & 053 and swap to fit


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

babola said:


> Officially released yesterday, available from many Japanese auction Web sites. They are selling like hot cakes though, but the stock gets dynamically replenished.
> 
> Cheapest I found was 79k Yen or ~US$720 for 051 (black on bracelet) and 65k Yen ~US$590 for the 053 (blue on rubber).
> 
> I am sitting this one out. Waiting for initial Japanese-collector euphoria to subside a little, no rush in my case. 3 months from now we should start seeing a release of International versions SPB051/053. That would put some additional pressure on Japanese models pricing, too.


I agree. If you can wait the prices will definitely flatten out as it did for the sumo. I think the sumo went down by 90 bucks in the JDM.

I for one am an impatient fellow. Been waiting for this one since it was announced. July 21st couldn't come any sooner.

There are a couple on the USA ebay site for $830 right now. Higher than the typical sellers we go through.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Will the Japan sellers inspect a watch for correct chapter ring/ bezel alignment if you asked them to do so? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

appleb said:


> I have a 53 on order as well. I'd prefer the bracelet that comes with the 51 over the rubber strap, but I don't want another black diver.


exact same here


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

watchguy72 said:


> How much did you guys pay and where did you purchase ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


1 billion dollars


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Scooped up a 51. Pretty pumped to check it out.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

nymfan said:


> Scooped up a 51. Pretty pumped to check it out.


More pumped than Arnie!


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

usc1 said:


> More pumped than Arnie!


Oh yea bro!


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

They ain't LE. There will be more supply.
Relax.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

jerouy said:


> They ain't LE. There will be more supply.
> Relax.


True, but it looks like sla017 has worked to build hype


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> True, but it looks like sla017 has worked to build hype


That's definitely true. Seiko is doing very very well at pumping up desirability recently. The earlier LE just started to fill up every forum/blog then here comes non-LE. Demand simply exploded as shown in this thread...


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

They are slick watches, I will end up picking up the blue one after I finish the honeymoon phase with my 017.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Eagerly awaiting pictures on wrist...Everything I've seen so far is hard to gauge size as they're always super close ups. Regardless, I will wait as I'm not in a rush and prices will indeed eventually go down.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

I just paid my invoice for an 053 from Chino. Have really been looking forward to this one.


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

Couldn't resist but to order an 051. Hope to receive it soon!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Pics of just acquired 051 & 053 are slowly trickling in by our Japanese colleagues...

It will take a while for some (myself included) to get over the new-Tuna style chunky hands housed in a classic, elegant diver package. 









SLA017 owners, does the box below look like the one it came with your watch?









Cheers!


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I look forward to see more on this model.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

This thing is gorgeous! I can't wait to see more real life pictures of the 6RMAS! I hope it drops in price a little so I can acquire my own! Until then please give us many pictures to help us decide between the blue and black 6RMAS!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Toothbras said:


> I would like to get the blue on bracelet, stupid that only the black one comes with it


And I would want black on rubber. I think they got the strap/bracelet choice reversed. I personally don't like a black strap with a blue dial. But they're sold out, so what do I know??


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

babola said:


> Pics of just acquired 051 & 053 are slowly trickling in by our Japanese colleagues...
> 
> It will take a while for some (myself included) to get over the new-Tuna style chunky hands housed in a classic, elegant diver package.
> 
> ...


No, that's a different box. The LE came in a blue box wrapped in rice paper, looks like a GS box almost. Here's the box from my SBDX019.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

babola said:


> Officially released yesterday, available from many Japanese auction Web sites. They are selling like hot cakes though, but the stock gets dynamically replenished.
> 
> Cheapest I found was 79k Yen or ~US$720 for 051 (black on bracelet) and 65k Yen ~US$590 for the 053 (blue on rubber).
> 
> I am sitting this one out. Waiting for initial Japanese-collector euphoria to subside a little, no rush in my case. 3 months from now we should start seeing a release of International versions SPB051/053. That would put some additional pressure on Japanese models pricing, too.


I'm in the same boat. Plus I want to get a SRPA81 first. They look amazing though and the pointy hands no longer bother me.

I figure too, these are going to be around for a long while like the Sumo, so I have time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

AFG08 said:


> Will the Japan sellers inspect a watch for correct chapter ring/ bezel alignment if you asked them to do so?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


YES, they will ensure they are misaligned properly so that no one misses out on the full 100% Seiko reissue experience 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ZASKAR36 said:


> YES, they will ensure they are misaligned properly so that no one misses out on the full 100% Seiko reissue experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


^^^???


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

jswing said:


> And I would want black on rubber. I think they got the strap/bracelet choice reversed. I personally don't like a black strap with a blue dial. But they're sold out, so what do I know??


lol yeah I know. We're complaining they screwed up but these seem to be selling like freakin' hot cakes


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jswing said:


> No, that's a different box. The LE came in a blue box wrapped in rice paper, looks like a GS box almost.


Cool, it appears the SPB051/SBDC051 box looks like the one that comes with Shogun or SBDX MM300 for example. I'm fine with that.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> Cool, it appears the SPB051/SBDC051 box looks like the one that comes with Shogun or SBDX MM300 for example. I'm fine with that.


I would think so too. Either that or the more square one that comes with Sumo.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

any idea on lug width is it 19 or 20mm?


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> any idea on lug width is it 19 or 20mm?


Also wondering this.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Haven't been able to confirm but looks to be 20mm


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Just ordered the 051. Am super excited to receive this one and have lusted over since viewing first photos posted months ago.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Surely someone will do a side by side comparison with the SLA017.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

My guess is people here represent a small % of buyers, and the majority of sales are average consumers who know nothing about the 62MAS. Seeing them in stores, these new SBDC's just another Seiko diver, another choice in the watch case. 

One of the features of these new SBDC's have that may appeal to the average consumer is one of the very things that can make this unappealing to many who wanted a true 62MAS non-LE: the size. Compared to many of the newer, more premium priced Seiko divers, the 051 and 053 are actually smaller at 49.5mm. The Sumo, though not premium priced, is 53mm, the Shogun is 51mm, the new Trans Ocean is I believe nearly 53mm. The MM300 and BFK are the same size at 50mm, but the Tuna's are 52mm I believe.

So to the uninitiated, these may just represent a little smaller option.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

^ You mean lug to lug?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

nymfan said:


> ^ You mean lug to lug?


He does. Which is NOT a standard measure for watch case size, even after a page long lesson in defense of the lug to lug measure, which I'm positive we won't be spared here.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

My 51s are in customs in the States right now. That was quick delivery from Japan. I can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Images are starting to hit instagram, and the watch is just as lovely as expected with that sapphire...Still not sure how I feel size wise (really looking for under 42mm at this point lately), but I'm sure I'll have to own one at some point once the prices fall!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Images are starting to hit instagram, and the watch is just as lovely as expected with that sapphire...Still not sure how I feel size wise (really looking for under 42mm at this point lately), but I'm sure I'll have to own one at some point once the prices fall!


Reportedly wears the 'same' as SKX diver. Which is good.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm obviously bias, but these Instagram photos that are popping up make the SBDC051 look incredible. Dare I say the dial color photographs better than the SLA017? 

Cant wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

El @ said:


> He does. Which is NOT a standard measure for watch case size, even after a page long lesson in defense of the lug to lug measure, which I'm positive we won't be spared here.


So the "L" in "L x W x H" when it comes to watch cases is what, an optional measurement? Impressive display of your comprehension of three dimensional geometry. But that's at least consistent with your proposition that the laws of basic applied geometry of 3 dimensional objects is suspended when it comes to how a watch fits: there is no length.

Good luck with that.

I learned a long time ago, from advice here by many very knowledgable people, as well as in person from a high end watch seller, how case length is used to determine how a watch will fit each person's unique wrist shape. I have used that knowledge, as countless others have here, to gage in advance which watches are likely to fit me, and which ones won't. This has saved me a lot in both time and money by almost completely eliminating the trial and error method of on-line watch buying.

As the the saying goes, your mileage may vary. But why criticize a commonly used and highly useful measurement to gage watch fit that has been very helpful to so many people? Especially with a non-sensical argument?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Images are starting to hit instagram, and the watch is just as lovely as expected with that sapphire...Still not sure how I feel size wise (really looking for under 42mm at this point lately), but I'm sure I'll have to own one at some point once the prices fall!


At 49.5mm, it will probably wear about the same as a 50mm MM300, or 49.5mm BFD. But I haven't seen a true side-on view. From what's out there so far, it appears to have a case\lug curvature similar to a MM300 or, as sometime else mentioned, an SKX. If so, it may not hug the wrist much, and may wear on the large side for its case length.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> So the "L" in "L x W x H" when it comes to watch cases is what, an optional measurement? Impressive display of your comprehension of three dimensional geometry.
> 
> I learned a long time ago, from advice here by many very knowledgable people, as well as in person from a high end watch seller, how case length is used to determine how a watch will fit each person's unique wrist shape. I have used that knowledge, as countless others have here, to gage in advance which watches are likely to fit me, and which ones won't. This has saved me a lot in both time and money by almost completely eliminating the trial and error method of on-line watch buying.
> ?


 I could not agree more w you. Lug to lug measurement is imho one of the most critical element. the MM300 fits me well because of it even though the height of the case is substantial , same deal w my PO8500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> My guess is people here represent a small % of buyers, and the majority of sales are average consumers who know nothing about the 62MAS. Seeing them in stores, these new SBDC's just another Seiko diver, another choice in the watch case.
> 
> One of the features of these new SBDC's have that may appeal to the average consumer is one of the very things that can make this unappealing to many who wanted a true 62MAS non-LE: the size. Compared to many of the newer, more premium priced Seiko divers, the 051 and 053 are actually smaller at 49.5mm. The Sumo, though not premium priced, is 53mm, the Shogun is 51mm, the new Trans Ocean is I believe nearly 53mm. The MM300 and BFK are the same size at 50mm, but the Tuna's are 52mm I believe.
> 
> So to the uninitiated, these may just represent a little smaller option.


Not sure what Tuna you are referring to, but the 015/017 are nowhere near 52mm lug to lug. Compared here to a SKX.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm eager to see either of these with 62MAS-esque hands. Maybe SBDX001 hands?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure what Tuna you are referring to, but the 015/017 are nowhere near 52mm lug to lug. Compared here to a SKX.


This is very true. The standard Tuna L2L is 48mm I believe, which is incredibly wearable for such a large watch. The Emperor and Darth may be be closer to the 52mm stated.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure what Tuna you are referring to, but the 015/017 are nowhere near 52mm lug to lug. Compared here to a SKX.


I know there are a number of Tuna's. I was thinking about the SBDX014 and 013, both listed as 53.5mm. Also SBDB013 is 49.6.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> I know there are a number of Tuna's. I was thinking about the SBDX014 and 013, both listed as 53.5mm. Also SBDB013 is 49.6.


Well I learned something as I didn't realize the others were that much larger. Hadn't really paid attention to their specs before as I was content with my 017.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> So the "L" in "L x W x H"...
> <deleted lots of stubborn blah blah...>


That was so easy to predict!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

A really nice looking series. And certainly more affordable than the SLA release at 3800+.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

My watches have been in customs since the 22nd. How long does it usually take before USPS releases watches for delivery?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

usc1 said:


> My watches have been in customs since the 22nd. How long does it usually take before USPS releases watches for delivery?


No idea but same for me here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

usc1 said:


> My watches have been in customs since the 22nd. How long does it usually take before USPS releases watches for delivery?


Was there a full value declared on custom's form?
Anything to do with the delay introduced by inspecting the high-value luxury item by immigration/customs?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Zanetti said:


> Was there a full value declared on custom's form?
> Anything to do with the delay introduced by inspecting the high-value luxury item by immigration/customs?


I am not certain what the shipper wrote on the forms. I bought from Seiya and would assume the full value was declared?

The tracking info is very vague and just stated "inbound to customs" since the 22nd.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

usc1 said:


> I am not certain what the shipper wrote on the forms. I bought from Seiya and would assume the full value was declared?
> 
> The tracking info is very vague and just stated "inbound to customs" since the 22nd.


Had a few watched shipped from Japan recently with two of them that took about 4-5 days to move through customs. I believe it started with "inbound to customs" and then progressed to "received by customs" and then took a couple of days for customs to process and once customs cleared it was delivered the following day. Hope that helps.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just received notice that both Seiya and Higuchi have these back in stock.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

AFG08 said:


> Just received notice that both Seiya and Higuchi have these back in stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stock is very odd with this watch. One moment they are sold out and the other minute they are in stock. Lol. Weird.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I purchased the 051 two days ago from Higuchi after confirming in stock, but no notification of shipment as of yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

usc1 said:


> Stock is very odd with this watch. One moment they are sold out and the other minute they are in stock. Lol. Weird.


Nothing weird.

Original shipment was sold-out quick. The second shipment is hitting stores and ADs. Japan market is currently saturated with them, options galore.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hum what could it be????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Not what I expected at all the bezel is shiny in a MM300 kind of way super nice with a hue of green tint in it and perfectly aligned ....yeah










And the rubber is so smooth nothing like I ever experienced. Super supple

The case finish is too notch too










The bezel does not have the ugly S



















In good company










Now that strap is loooooong










Full on natural light










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ladies and gents nothing excites me like a Seiko. I have much more expensive pieces but every time I open a Seiko it just makes me smile and this is what it is all about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Did I say the lume was strong ? yes it is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Great pictures! Nice job capturing the colors; these are perhaps the best pics of this watch I've seen.

Good thing this thing is so damn big, otherwise I'd be very tempted. Especially with the talk of possibly modding the hands to match a 62MAS\SLA017.



jmanlay said:


> Not what I expected at all the bezel is shiny in a MM300 kind of way super nice with a hue of green tint in it and perfectly aligned ....yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Very confortable wears really nice on my 6.5 inch wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One more sorry i am addicted










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

The 20mm navy blue Isofrane or Borealis diver strap would be almost a perfect fit to the overall look, the case and dial scream vintage classic, the over-sized hands project serious professional diver appearance.

Waffle strap would also fit quite nice, IMO.

Just some thoughts...


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Some size comparisons (quick pics):

Sumo









New 6309:









Spork:









Shogun:









Modern Tuna:









300MM:









Kinetic GMT's:









Original Monster:









Banana:


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

These watches look amazing. Loving the pictures you guys are posting!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Alen David said:


> These watches look amazing. Loving the pictures you guys are posting!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok. Blue > Black.

Anywhere I can snag one at this time? Preferably an AD.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Ladies and gents nothing excites me like a Seiko. I have much more expensive pieces but every time I open a Seiko it just makes me smile and this is what it is all about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You received the watch pretty quickly. Are you located in the States? Mine is still in customs at LAX. Driving me nuts.

Is the dial a sunburst pattern? Darker or lighter blue than you expected?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I may have purchased the blue instead of black had it come with bracelet, but as it stands the 051 is inbound.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Some size comparisons (quick pics):
> 
> Sumo
> 
> ...


Excellent comparison shots! You have good taste in watches. I have 5 of the 8 in your pictures, not counting the banana.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

usc1 said:


> You received the watch pretty quickly. Are you located in the States? Mine is still in customs at LAX. Driving me nuts.
> 
> Is the dial a sunburst pattern? Darker or lighter blue than you expected?
> 
> ...


Yup I am in the US mine went through NY and was shipped on the 21 received at the house on 25. Can't complain here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the pics guys. Been interested in this watch since it was announced. Like the black and prefer the blue however I am a bracelet guy so.... As others said I am going to wait a bit for availability to become wider (Amazon, etc.) and prices to hopefully drop down a bit.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Some size comparisons (quick pics):
> 
> Sumo
> 
> ...


Thanks for comparisons.

How is the quality of the 51 compared to the Sumo?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pictures ! Thank you very much for sharing !

Since you have the black version, would you mind commenting on the bracelet? You 'obviously' have plenty of experience with Seiko's bracelets, hence would be able to make a great comparison !

Cheers

G.

PS: Maybe it is time the mods merge this and the other thread into one?



3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Some size comparisons (quick pics):
> 
> Sumo
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Excellent comparison shots! You have good taste in watches. I have 5 of the 8 in your pictures, not counting the banana.


You're missing out. Banana's are delicious.



goyoneuff said:


> Great pictures ! Thank you very much for sharing !
> 
> Since you have the black version, would you mind commenting on the bracelet?


Bracelet is pretty similar to most of the Seiko's shown. I think the Sumo's and 300MM's might be slightly nicer though? Hard to be sure, but not a huge difference



usc1 said:


> Thanks for comparisons.
> 
> How is the quality of the 51 compared to the Sumo?


I'd definitely put them in the same category.  I think the Sumo hugs the wrist (curve wise) better though. I don't have a huge wrist and the Sumo just, I dunno, fits. This is also excellent, but a peg below the Sumo in this regard.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Finally got it this AM.

The 51 MAS in the house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Not to be a buzz kill but a couple things I observed that I don't like about the watch. 

The lug width is too narrow for the case size and gives it a awkward ill proportioned look. Much like the Sumo. A lug width of 21 or 22 would've been great. 

Second thing is the second hand is way too narrow. Needs to be a bit thicker in width. 

Otherwise the watch is great overall from an aesthetic point of view. 

Just some observations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I just finished selling some of a collection with the intended purpose to buy one each of this model. If anyone sees them in stock anywhere please post here if it is a trusted site. Many thanks.

Jon


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

usc1 said:


> Not to be a buzz kill but a couple things I observed that I don't like about the watch.
> 
> The lug width is too narrow for the case size and gives it a awkward ill proportioned look. Much like the Sumo. A lug width of 21 or 22 would've been great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the proportions look perfect. The watch doesn't have the fat lugs of the Sumo and is a tad slimmer so it works better with the 20mm bracelet.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

My UK dealer says they are due in their shop in October.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> My UK dealer says they are due in their shop in October.


That is a long time to wait
Hopefully this will quench your thirst









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

usc1 said:


> Not to be a buzz kill but a couple things I observed that I don't like about the watch.
> 
> The lug width is too narrow for the case size and gives it a awkward ill proportioned look. Much like the Sumo. A lug width of 21 or 22 would've been great.


I think the 20mm actually allows people with smaller wrists to wear the watch without it looking bulky. A thinner bracelet also contributes to the vintage look.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Jonpod said:


> I just finished selling some of a collection with the intended purpose to buy one each of this model. If anyone sees them in stock anywhere please post here if it is a trusted site. Many thanks.
> 
> Jon


Stock levels are very odd on this model. One day they are in stock and the next all sold out. I would check the usual places like Higuchi, Chino and Seiya. The "in stock" status seems to change daily.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

dnslater said:


> I think the proportions look perfect. The watch doesn't have the fat lugs of the Sumo and is a tad slimmer so it works better with the 20mm bracelet.


Yeah, i might be in the minority on this one but feel the lugs at 21 would have been great. You are correct that it doesn't seem as off as the Sumo secondary to the thinner lugs. That is a plus for sure.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the great side by side pics *3Pedals_6Speeds. 
*
Maybe already mentioned and I missed it...

How does this wear compared to the Sumo? Same, smaller? Does it look bigger, smaller on the wrist then the Sumo? I know the specs are different however specs do not always tell how it will actually wear or look when worn.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

tsteph12 said:


> I may have purchased the blue instead of black had it come with bracelet, but as it stands the 051 is inbound.


Here's what that looks like:


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

usc1 said:


> Stock levels are very odd on this model. One day they are in stock and the next all sold out. I would check the usual places like Higuchi, Chino and Seiya. The "in stock" status seems to change daily.


Thank you for the reply. I found them this morning with an internet search at Japan-onlinestore.com. I had not heard of them before then someone posted the youtube vid and the reviewer had ordered his through them so I went ahead and ordered both with them. I will probably have them next week or so.

About Higuchi, I have gone to that site dozens of times and for the life of me I cannot seem to figure out how to order anything. All the links for Seiko go to the Seiko website.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Jonpod said:


> About Higuchi, I have gone to that site dozens of times and for the life of me I cannot seem to figure out how to order anything. All the links for Seiko go to the Seiko website.


Not to get too off topic, but you basically just e-mail him with what model you want, and he'll invoice you!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

so I looked can't find the details but what is the bezel made of?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> so I looked can't find the details but what is the bezel made of?


it is lacquer coated metal. Appears to be an insert and not a one piece bezel like the MM300. The lacquer coating means you may be able to polish out light scratches.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

dnslater said:


> it is lacquer coated metal. Appears to be an insert and not a one piece bezel like the MM300. The lacquer coating means you may be able to polish out light scratches.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

dnslater said:


> Appears to be an insert and not a one piece bezel like the MM300.


MM300 bezel insert isn't made as one-piece bezel. It's high polished aluminium insert.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

babola said:


> MM300 bezel insert isn't made as one-piece bezel. It's high polished aluminium insert.


I recall reading years ago that it is a one piece bezel. Black enamel is applied and the numbers are created with a laser to remove the enamel. Then a clear lacquer is applied. Can't recall the validity of the source. They only sell them as a single full bezel and Jack at IWW tried to remove the "insert" once and was unsuccessfull.

i did find another post where an inquiry was sent to Seiko and this was their response. 
"We would like to inform you that the base material of the bezel was a stainless steel and it is coating by an iron plating. It is not easy to scratch."


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get one? Black. Seiya. Chino. Sold out. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

brettstark said:


> Anyone know where I can get one? Black. Seiya. Chino. Sold out. .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be patient, Grasshopper; there will be many more to come.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

dnslater said:


> I recall reading years ago that it is a one piece bezel. Black enamel is applied and the numbers are created with a laser to remove the enamel. Then a clear lacquer is applied. Can't recall the validity of the source. They only sell them as a single full bezel and Jack at IWW tried to remove the "insert" once and was unsuccessfull.
> 
> i did find another post where an inquiry was sent to Seiko and this was their response.
> "We would like to inform you that the base material of the bezel was a stainless steel and it is coating by an iron plating. It is not easy to scratch."


I popped the MM300 bezel few years back when regulating my SBDX001 and being of a curios nature had a good look at it both from the top and underside. It's clearly a 2-piece bezel insert/bezel base design and not the one-piece design as you could even see traces of a glue or possibly lacquer overflow on the underside. Using a loupe also helps. The insert metal appeared to be aluminum, at least to me. It's inner diameter is also slightly different dimensions than the bezel it sits on. I could see why Jack @IWW would have had a challenge removing it because the way I remember it there wasn't a convenient place that I could see where you could wedge the blade knife to pop or lift the insert off without damaging it, both on the inside and outside.

I remember similar statement from Seiko which was debated and argued many moons later, the "It's not easy to scratch" part was particularly silly, as that's the first part on the MM300 that 'gives' to the scratches and dings.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

brettstark said:


> Anyone know where I can get one? Black. Seiya. Chino. Sold out. .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try Higuchi. I always forget to contact Higuchi for some reason as well. I have bought from all three sources and they are all reliable.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

babola said:


> I popped the MM300 bezel few years back when regulating my SBDX001 and being of a curios nature had a good look at it both from the top and underside. It's clearly a 2-piece bezel insert/bezel base design and not the one-piece design as you could even see traces of a glue or possibly lacquer overflow on the underside. Using a loupe also helps. The insert metal appeared to be aluminum, at least to me. It's inner diameter is also slightly different dimensions than the bezel it sits on. I could see why Jack @IWW would have had a challenge removing it because the way I remember it there wasn't a convenient place that I could see where you could wedge the blade knife to pop or lift the insert off without damaging it, both on the inside and outside.
> 
> I remember similar statement from Seiko which was debated and argued many moons later, the "It's not easy to scratch" part was particularly silly, as that's the first part on the MM300 that 'gives' to the scratches and dings.


Thanks. Interesting the mystery that surrounds this watch having been out for 15+ years.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

usc1 said:


> Try Higuchi. I always forget to contact Higuchi for some reason as well. I have bought from all three sources and they are all reliable.


Currently sold out expecting stock in August, FYI


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Currently sold out expecting stock in August, FYI


Sorry to hear the news. Ask him to contact you when he gets them in stock. He is very good with notifying you a day or two ahead of shipment. That is how I bought my second one.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the great side by side pics *3Pedals_6Speeds.
> *
> Maybe already mentioned and I missed it...
> 
> How does this wear compared to the Sumo? Same, smaller? Does it look bigger, smaller on the wrist then the Sumo? I know the specs are different however specs do not always tell how it will actually wear or look when worn.


For my wrist, the Sumo wears ever so much smaller. I think the reason is that the Sumo 'wraps' a touch more, it just hugs the wrist. Whenever anyone who isn't a Seiko watch person asks me which Seiko automatic (modern) I'd recommend, I always tell them the Sumo because I personally think it's the best wearing case Seiko has right now. These new SBDC051/3's are VERY comfortable, but I think I'd have to give a very slight edge to the Sumo. I think as far as how it looks on the wrist, it seems to look slightly larger, but not noticeably, I had to think about it to answer your question, it wasn't one of those "Whoa, this is big on the wrist. I'm not a large wristed person, and it works.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Currently sold out expecting stock in August, FYI


I emailed both Chino and Higuchi last Sunday asking about availability. Chino never responded but I got an email on Monday from Higuchi stating the above, expecting to be restocked in August and he would reserve one for me. The next day though I got another email letting me know he was now going to have available stock on July 27. I immediately paid and the watch should be here either tomorrow or Monday. His price on the 051 was $748, better by a bit than either Seiya or Chino.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> For my wrist, the Sumo wears ever so much smaller. I think the reason is that the Sumo 'wraps' a touch more, it just hugs the wrist. Whenever anyone who isn't a Seiko watch person asks me which Seiko automatic (modern) I'd recommend, I always tell them the Sumo because I personally think it's the best wearing case Seiko has right now. These new SBDC051/3's are VERY comfortable, but I think I'd have to give a very slight edge to the Sumo. I think as far as how it looks on the wrist, it seems to look slightly larger, but not noticeably, I had to think about it to answer your question, it wasn't one of those "Whoa, this is big on the wrist. I'm not a large wristed person, and it works.


I have a Blumo and that's a interesting assessment especially considering the specs on it I believe say it's bigger than the 051/053.. I do agree with you about how it hugs the wrist. I especially love wearing it paired with the Crafter Blue fitted rubber. Definitely need to try one of these though.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone mod their 51/53 yet? I'm not digging the arrow hour hand and the counter balanced second hand. A 62 Mas set would be sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Arrived today from Higuchi. Yes, this thing is gorgeous!


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mine also arrived from Higuchi. Beautiful watch. I had some trouble resizing the bracelet though. Easy enough to remove the pins but couldn't get the collar back in. A combination of poor close up vision and clumsy fingers. I decided not to fight it and took it to a nearby watch repair shop and they had it sized for me in just a few minutes. I'm already fighting the urge to add the blue one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

AFG08 said:


> Mine also arrived from Higuchi. Beautiful watch. I had some trouble resizing the bracelet though. Easy enough to remove the pins but couldn't get the collar back in. A combination of poor close up vision and clumsy fingers. I decided not to fight it and took it to a nearby watch repair shop and they had it sized for me in just a few minutes. I'm already fighting the urge to add the blue one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Collard Seiko bracelets are a pain. After about three adjustments I got the hang of it but after much aggravation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olli_tr (Dec 31, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Be patient, Grasshopper; there will be many more to come.


I think I'm not the only one who somehow thought that these are limited edition watches as well. 

Waiting a while and buying an SBDC051/SPB051 definitely.


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

usc1 said:


> Anyone mod their 51/53 yet? I'm not digging the arrow hour hand and the counter balanced second hand. A 62 Mas set would be sweet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm waiting to see the exact same thing before I jump in. Can't do the arrow hand.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Not what I expected at all the bezel is shiny in a MM300 kind of way super nice with a hue of green tint in it and perfectly aligned ....yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi jmanlay. Am wondering what size is your wrist? Or the length of your wrist like lug to lug-wise??
Thanks in advance. 
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

babbsky said:


> Hi jmanlay. Am wondering what size is your wrist? Or the length of your wrist like lug to lug-wise??
> Thanks in advance.
> Giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roughly 6.5 around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Roughly 6.5 around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick reply...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swiss_german (Feb 2, 2017)

Both models are back in stock at seiyajapan.com. I just picked up the sbdc053, and will be counting the days with something between excitement and buyers remorse for not getting the black dial.


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

out of stock everywhere!


----------



## ricky_swe (Jul 22, 2011)

Got my sbdc051 2 weeks ago from Seiya. Its just awesome, but it wears BIG. Ive had a sea dweller on my wrist 24/7 for the last 10 years and wanted to switch.
I have normal size wrists and hands, had to take off two link-pieces and move the buckle in two steps. 3 link-pieces off were too tight.
The lume is great, the dial has a beautiful greyish tone in daylight and more darker grey/black indoors or at night, the bracelet is very nice and it wears comfortable on your wrist, but make no mistake, it sure wears its 42.5 mm. 2.5 mm too much in my opinion.
So not sure this big boy will be the one replacing my beloved sea dweller.
Seiya is just the best, btw. Real solid guy.


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

ricky_swe said:


> Got my sbdc051 2 weeks ago from Seiya. Its just awesome, but it wears BIG. Ive had a sea dweller on my wrist 24/7 for the last 10 years and wanted to switch.
> I have normal size wrists and hands, had to take off two link-pieces and move the buckle in two steps. 3 link-pieces off were too tight.
> The lume is great, the bracelet is very nice and it wears comfortable on your wrist, but make no mistake, it sure wears its 42.5 mm. 2.5 mm too much in my opinion.
> So not sure this big boy will be the one replacing my beloved sea dweller.
> Seiya is just the best, btw. Real solid guy.


Normal size wrist = 7"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky_swe (Jul 22, 2011)

whaiyun said:


> Normal size wrist = 7"?


Yeah. 18 cm / 7".


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

ricky_swe said:


> Yeah. 18 cm / 7".


Thanks for the reply. I was thinking of upgrading my SKX007J1 to this. I thought they'd be similar size/shape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Can anyone give me an insight on how large this watch feels/looks/wears on a small wrist? I can usually only wear 40mm watches as I have very small wrists.

thanks


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

ds99 said:


> Can anyone give me an insight on how large this watch feels/looks/wears on a small wrist? I can usually only wear 40mm watches as I have very small wrists.
> 
> thanks


I don't have a small wrist but had a Sbdc051 at the same time as I got the MWW 62Mas (40mm) the SBDC051 was way larger , really nice but a lot bigger !


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah, as i suspected. it's too big

why oh why don't manufacturers make 40mm watches!


----------



## ricky_swe (Jul 22, 2011)

ds99 said:


> Can anyone give me an insight on how large this watch feels/looks/wears on a small wrist? I can usually only wear 40mm watches as I have very small wrists.
> 
> thanks


That is what I tried to do in my previous post. The sbdc051 is in my opinion too big. Again, just *my* opinion, I'm sure there are many people enjoying these oversized Omegas, Panerais or Hublots. I don't and I hope this trend is on its last leg.
If you think 40 mm is big on your wrist then forget the sbdc051.

Its a fantastic piece though, a lot of bang for the bucks, just a few mm too big. I'm sure the SLA is perfect sized but I personally will not pay 4 times the price of a sbdc051. There are far more attractive options in that price range.


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

Can anyone compare the size to the SKX007?


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

hi guys, are there a way get the 53 with stainless steel bracelet? im thinking add a blue dial to my collection


----------



## Munroe (Sep 28, 2017)

Just ordered the SBDC051. Does anyone know if you can order the rubber strap of the SBDC053?


----------



## pplateau (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a 6 3/4" wrist and the SBDC053 works pretty well and doesn't look too large, but I found that wearing a sturdy, ie medium thick leather strap really helps, eg Hirsch Liberty, at least for me so far. I was thinking of selling mine before I tried the Hirsch.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Got mine coming in the post!!! Super excited to get it on a leather strap from Watch Gecko...


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Just arrived, Armida A12. I know, not an original, but a real stunner.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

titusdelossantos said:


> Just arrived, Armida A12. I know, not an original, but a real stunner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks as good as the original though! Lol! Nice!


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

panda-R said:


> Looks as good as the original though! Lol! Nice!


Hi panda-R

IMHO, its even better than the SBDC51.
Had both watches in my hand.
The only gripe i have with the Armida is that the bezel is a little hard to turn. 
But a little bit silicone spray will solve that problem :-d

Have a nice day!


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Hi panda-R
> 
> IMHO, its even better than the SBDC51.
> Had both watches in my hand.
> ...


Oh yeah and a know this is the Seiko and Citizen Forum!!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

titusdelossantos said:


> Hi panda-R
> 
> IMHO, its even better than the SBDC51.
> Had both watches in my hand.
> ...


Nice. Why you think it's better? The finishing? The size? Etc?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

panda-R said:


> Nice. Why you think it's better? The finishing? The size? Etc?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Hi Panda-R,

First of all; The brown/gray sunburst dial in combination with the blue ar coating is really beautiful, more so than the dial of the SBDC051.
For me the size is better 38mm vs 42mm, it wears better on me.
The Seiko i had in my hands had the date slightly out of alignment, not so with the Armida. (perhaps the Seiko watch slipped thru quality control?)
I like the applied date window of the Armida; its more like the original Seiko mas 62.
The hands and applied indicesare more like the original Seiko mas 62.
Finishing quality is the same, the Seiko 051 has more polished edges.
The only thing not as good is the bezel action, its harder to turn than the bezel of the Seiko. 
All in all i think the Armidas is closer to the original Seiko mas 62.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

titusdelossantos said:


> Hi Panda-R,
> 
> First of all; The brown/gray sunburst dial in combination with the blue ar coating is really beautiful, more so than the dial of the SBDC051.
> For me the size is better 38mm vs 42mm, it wears better on me.
> ...


Nice watch, but apples and oranges. The Armida is a homage to the 62MAS. The 051/053's are not, and only bear a slight resemblance to a 62MAS from one angle: top down.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> Nice watch, but apples and oranges. The Armida is a homage to the 62MAS. The 051/053's are not, and only bear a slight resemblance to a 62MAS from one angle: top down.


Dont agree with you, the 051 and 053 are Seiko's cheaper edition of the SLA017, the Seiko 62Mas Reedition.

And yes, they dont look exactly like the 62MAS, but thats done on purpose by Seiko.

*https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-diver-spb051-spb053-modern-reedition-62mas-baselworld-2017-price/*

Seiko Watches - Prospex 200M Automatic Black Ref. SBDC051


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

titusdelossantos said:


> Dont agree with you, the 051 and 053 are Seiko's cheaper edition of the SLA017, the Seiko 62Mas Reedition.
> 
> And yes, they dont look exactly like the 62MAS, but thats done on purpose by Seiko.
> 
> ...


It's not a question of agreeing or not, sorry.

These are not "cheaper editions" of the SLA. They are completely different watches, compared to either the 62MAS or the SLA. No relationship what so ever.

The is not conjecture or opinion: the specs and details make this an incontestable fact. There is not one spec to relate the 51/53 to either a 62MAS or SLA. The case is 100% different, except for the top-down outline. Seiko says is the 51/53 are "reimagined", meaning if you squint hard enough, until your eyes tear up, the 51/53 kinda sorta has a resemblance to the 62MAS ... from the top view only. The hands and glass are 100% different. The dial has a vague resemblance.

You might say the 51/53 are inspired by the 62MAS. But given the rest of the watch, you make the same case for them being inspired by the Sumo.

No one, except you, seems to believe otherwise. The only correct statement you have made is Seiko DID do this on purpose. BUT that's because they are completely different watches.


----------

